# Ebay - Handyimports Stockpots



## gava (17/11/10)

Howdy people..

Im thinking of getting some new stockpots for my new rig. I found theses pots on ebay and was wondering if anyone has got theses pots and are they any good?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-COMMERCIAL-71L-...=item2c57c5eafe

I want to start to upgrade to decent stockpots..

cheers 

-gav


----------



## Brad Churchill (17/11/10)

I have one and I have done two brews with it so far.

They have a welded base (some of the more exspensive ones will advertise pressed from a single sheet of metal, but as I am a welder by trade this does not phase me.)
The finish is a bit rougher than the mirrored finishes you will find in a shop. Has a brushed grainier look.
The lip around the top of the pot is a bit rough looking on the edges but this is because the edge has been reinforced with a second strip of stainless welded to the pot. In trade terms it would be a bit of undercut which really doesn't affect the performance.

Basically you are getting a solid unit (reinforced base sturdy handles etc with a few cosmetic flaws that in my opinion don't affect the performance of the product at a pretty bloody good price.

Would I reccomend it? I have a second one on the way that should be turning up today with any luck!

Cheers BC


----------



## Brad Churchill (17/11/10)

I found their postage very quick. So if you decide to get some maybe order one first and make sure you are happy with the product which is what I did.


----------



## dpadden (17/11/10)

Brad, how is the thickness of the walls and the base?


----------



## QldKev (17/11/10)

It's only $100 odd more to get a genuine S/S Robinox 70L pot. Over a couple of years, I think the Robinox is better value. 

If money is the big concern why not get a TRENTON 80 litre aluminium stock pot for $121. When I pull my findger our for my Kettle I'm getting the ali Trenton (140L version).

QldKev


----------



## Brad Churchill (17/11/10)

The base is your typical half inch aluminium sandwiched between two layers of stainless for even heat distribution.
It is a bit hard to judge the thicknee of the side walls because of the reinforced lip.
However the lid is app. 1mm or slightly thinner and by feel the pot is the same or slightly heavier.
Unfortunately I don't have a micrometer to measure it.

Hope that helps

Cheers


----------



## under (17/11/10)

:icon_offtopic: What size pot would you need to do 40L (to kegs) Biab batches?


----------



## QldKev (17/11/10)

under said:


> :icon_offtopic: What size pot would you need to do 40L (to kegs) Biab batches?


My rule of thumb is double the size. So I would go 80L.
60L would be min - boil over city
70L would be ok.
80L would rock!

For my 75L ouput system I'm going to build (one day lol) I will be using a 140L kettle.

QldKev


----------



## under (17/11/10)

QldKev said:


> My rule of thumb is double the size. So I would go 80L.
> 60L would be min - boil over city
> 70L would be ok.
> 80L would rock!
> ...



Thanks mate. Yeah im currently using a converted keg. Its too small for double batches, but im going to keep it just incase I end up making a HLT. 

Allquip dont seem to sell the 80L version only the 98L. $370 fark.


----------



## drsmurto (17/11/10)

under said:


> Thanks mate. Yeah im currently using a converted keg. Its too small for double batches, but im going to keep it just incase I end up making a HLT.
> 
> Allquip dont seem to sell the 80L version only the 98L. $370 fark.



I use a 50L keggle and can punch out 40L using a concentrated boil.


----------



## argon (17/11/10)

under said:


> :icon_offtopic: What size pot would you need to do 40L (to kegs) Biab batches?






DrSmurto said:


> I use a 50L keggle and can punch out 40L using a concentrated boil.




Me too... i now do 3V but posted recently on how i used to do double batch (40L) via BIAB in a 50L keggle

Here's the link to my post rather than me typing it out again and going too far :icon_offtopic:


----------



## proudscum (17/11/10)

hope you have a big dishwasher to put this sucker in.
sandwich base is good and you shouldnt have any problems with it delaminating 
as you dont have to worry about apprentices boiling it dry and the above happening.
For someone that is in the hospitality trade it looks like a good buy.


----------



## Maheel (17/11/10)

For those that have one 

how good is the fit of the lid to the pot

nice and tight like finger in bum or loose like a ........


----------



## nifty (17/11/10)

I've been using the 70 litre jobby for a while now and am very happy with it. Like Brad C. said, there are a few flaws (mine has a few scratches) but overall I'm very happy with it.




Maheel said:


> For those that have one
> 
> how good is the fit of the lid to the pot
> 
> nice and tight like finger in bum or loose like a ........



And Maheel, maybe not that tight but a very good fit.

cheers

nifty


----------



## gregs (17/11/10)

QldKev said:


> My rule of thumb is double the size. So I would go 80L.
> 60L would be min - boil over city
> 70L would be ok.
> 80L would rock!
> ...



Hurry up and pull that finger out Kev, or are you hoping that Santa will do it for you?


----------



## QldKev (17/11/10)

gregs said:


> Hurry up and pull that finger out Kev, or are you hoping that Santa will do it for you?



Hopefully she has taken the hint by now; but if a few people whispers in her ear it all helps  

QldKev


----------



## jyo (17/11/10)

The 71 litre is the exact one I'm getting for Christmas this year. My wife's  Santa's a gem  Double batches will be a thang of beauty.


----------



## under (1/12/10)

Hmmmm 70L or 98L


----------



## under (1/12/10)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

They look the same.


----------



## WitWonder (1/12/10)

71L is currently at the welder being modified for a mash tun. Initial inspection seems fine - lid fits well, fairly solid handles, etc. Bargain!

I've spent more at the welder than the pot is worth!!


----------



## bill_gill85 (2/12/10)

:icon_offtopic: 
sorry to go off topic, 

Witwonder, who's your welder?


----------



## jyo (2/12/10)

WitWonder said:


> 71L is currently at the welder being modified for a mash tun. Initial inspection seems fine - lid fits well, fairly solid handles, etc. Bargain!
> 
> I've spent more at the welder than the pot is worth!!




Good to hear the quality of these appear promising. Mine should arrive tomorrow. :beer: 

Cheers, John.


----------



## Brad Churchill (2/12/10)

My second pot turned up last week.
Drilled a hole through the side of it fitted a ball valve, false bottom etc:
Did my first brew with the new mash/lauter tun setup on Monday and all when pretty well.
So yeah I'm pretty rapped with the two pots I have.
They have made brew day easier for me aswell...


----------



## under (2/12/10)

Brad C said:


> My second pot turned up last week.
> Drilled a hole through the side of it fitted a ball valve, false bottom etc:
> Did my first brew with the new mash/lauter tun setup on Monday and all when pretty well.
> So yeah I'm pretty rapped with the two pots I have.
> They have made brew day easier for me aswell...



Post some pics brad. I want to have a good look at these suckers.


----------



## Brad Churchill (2/12/10)

No worries here's some photo's.


----------



## jyo (9/12/10)

71 litre arrived today :icon_chickcheers: 

It seems to be a good quality, solid unit. Sturdy handles. As said above, it has a 'brushed' look. 

I am happy so far.


----------



## jyo (9/12/10)

The only thing is that The Boss will not allow me to christen it before Christmas.  

It hurt putting it back in the box...


----------



## jyo (19/12/10)

jyo said:


> View attachment 42690
> 
> 
> 71 litre arrived today :icon_chickcheers:
> ...




Just bumping this one for anyone keen to upgrade and save some cash. Again, it seems to be great quality. No affiliation etc.
Cheers, John.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/12/10)

jyo said:


> View attachment 42692
> 
> 
> The only thing is that The Boss will not allow me to christen it before Christmas.
> ...


Now thats two things you have to wait till Christmas open.  
GB


----------



## bevdawg (19/12/10)

I got one of these from the same guys. Quick shipping, good communication, very good price. Done 2 BIAB on stove top with it and had no problems, except that I purchased a 50ltr pot, with 50ltr written on the box etc, but it only holds just over 40ltr. They gave me a $30 refund when I complained though.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/12/10)

jyo said:


> View attachment 42692
> 
> 
> The only thing is that The Boss will not allow me to christen it before Christmas.
> ...


Now thats two things you have to wait till Christmas open.  
GB


----------



## jyo (19/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Now thats two things you have to wait till Christmas open.
> GB



Let's say Easter, just to be on the safe side, Nev  
@bevdawg- you've got me worried now. I'll check the capacity this afternoon. It better be 70 litres....


----------



## jyo (19/12/10)

Filled with 60 litres of 26'C water with about 13 cm head space...





Filled with 70 litres...

So it looks like the capacity is correct. I'm thinking even with the expansion of the wort at high temps, I should squeeze in a 40 litre batch. I usually start off with a slow boil in my 35ish litre pot and crank it up (and boil for 90 minutes anyway, so the evaporation rate will be fine) at 60 mintues once a bit of evaporation has occurred. Haven't had a boil over yet, so fingers crossed.
Cheers, John.


----------



## kevin_smevin (5/2/11)

jyo said:


> View attachment 42851
> 
> 
> Filled with 60 litres of 26'C water with about 13 cm head space...
> ...




Hi all.

These pots looks pretty good. Does anyone know how they compare to a robinox pot or the keg kings pots. Especially in terms of wall thickness and sturdiness


----------



## jyo (5/2/11)

yum yum yum said:


> Hi all.
> 
> These pots looks pretty good. Does anyone know how they compare to a robinox pot or the keg kings pots. Especially in terms of wall thickness and sturdiness



Mate, I have had a quick look at the Robinox and cried at the price, but they are high quality.
Handyimports are fairly thick and the base is about 5 mm. Sturdy handles, strong rivets.
I have had some rust spots (which do scrub away) and discolouration in mine and you need to give them a thorough wash out with PBW or nappisan before use.
I sent the retailer an email about the rust stains but his reply must have been lost in cyber space :angry: 
I think they are good value, but don't expect quality like the Robinox.

Cheers, John.


----------



## donburke (5/2/11)

jyo said:


> Mate, I have had a quick look at the Robinox and cried at the price, but they are high quality.
> Handyimports are fairly thick and the base is about 5 mm. Sturdy handles, strong rivets.
> I have had some rust spots (which do scrub away) and discolouration in mine and you need to give them a thorough wash out with PBW or nappisan before use.
> I sent the retailer an email about the rust stains but his reply must have been lost in cyber space :angry:
> ...



i bought a 98 litre one , with the intention of buying 3 for my new brew build

i noticed a ring of rust all around the inside about 20mm from the base

i thought ... stainless steel should not rust ... 

i then proceeded to test if my rambo burner would boil 80 litres

anyway, after 30 mins i noticed some water bead outside the pot ..... go figure ... bloody thing leaked !!!!

crappy welding and treatment of the weld that my untrained eye didnt notice at first

the vendor was very fair and offered a replacement, i opted for a refund instead as i was unsure whether they would all be like that, and obviously if i drilled a hole the vendor would not accept it back if the next one was faulty as well

i ended up getting 3 robinox 98 ltr for $350 each

i was happy to pay $350 instead of $289 for a pot that didnt leak


----------



## jyo (5/2/11)

Mate, that's no good. Did it leak from the hadle rivets?

Cheers, John.


----------



## donburke (5/2/11)

jyo said:


> Mate, that's no good. Did it leak from the hadle rivets?
> 
> Cheers, John.



the base of the pot is welded to the cylinder of the pot about 20mm up from the base, basically inside the pot you see it curve up the wall and then straighten ... just after it straightens up the wall, there is a weld all round the pot joining the 2 parts, 

in my case the weld mark was visible because it had rusted through, probably coz it wasnt treated correctly when being welded, this is where it was leaking from


----------



## donburke (5/2/11)

donburke said:


> the base of the pot is welded to the cylinder of the pot about 20mm up from the base, basically inside the pot you see it curve up the wall and then straighten ... just after it straightens up the wall, there is a weld all round the pot joining the 2 parts,
> 
> in my case the weld mark was visible because it had rusted through, probably coz it wasnt treated correctly when being welded, this is where it was leaking from




this is where the 2 parts are welded and where my pot leaked


----------



## jyo (5/2/11)

No good, mate. I wonder how many others have had the same problem.


----------



## roller997 (5/2/11)

donburke said:


> this is where the 2 parts are welded and where my pot leaked
> View attachment 43874



Can you confirm if your pot had the 4mm extra base or if yours did not have the 4mm stainless rim at the bottom?
I ordered two of these and received one with the 4mm base (as per the advert) which was made quite well and had no visible welds. 
The other pot did not have a 4mm lip at the bottom and that had some very clearly visible welds and it was 1cm taller and a few mm thinner than the other pot. 
As I needed identically sized pots and didn't like the look of the rather sloppy weld I returned one of them and I am awaiting a new pot with a 4mm lip at the bottom.
It looks like they have 2 different quality grades and the one with the lip they advertise on Ebay is definately the better one (from my experience).
I have attached the pictures I took from the different pots. Pot A is definately showing weld marks and the manufacturing is quite rough.
Post B is very smooth and shows no sign of a weld so hopefully it will last.
I am keen to establish where to get more Robinox pots for $350. I have one already and they are definately better quality than the HandyImports Pot B model....

Thanks

Roland


----------



## roller997 (5/2/11)

A couple of other things that I experienced...

The replies from Tony were a lot quicker when I was interested in buying something.
I sent him a few emails to ask why there were two different pots delivered, and one clearly being not as well manfactured and I received no answer. When I started using Ebay to complain about item not being as described I got an answer.

He initially told me that the warranty offered via the Ebay advert means that the , until I highlighted that they sent me an incorrect item which isn't really a warranty claim. I suspect if you push the fact that the item was not usable for the purpose it was intended for, you are unlikely to have to pay for both legs of the postage.

I still haven't heard from him in relation to replacing mine which was picked up by his courier on Wednesday so I will be chasing it up on Monday.


----------



## donburke (6/2/11)

Roller997 said:


> Can you confirm if your pot had the 4mm extra base or if yours did not have the 4mm stainless rim at the bottom?
> I ordered two of these and received one with the 4mm base (as per the advert) which was made quite well and had no visible welds.
> The other pot did not have a 4mm lip at the bottom and that had some very clearly visible welds and it was 1cm taller and a few mm thinner than the other pot.
> As I needed identically sized pots and didn't like the look of the rather sloppy weld I returned one of them and I am awaiting a new pot with a 4mm lip at the bottom.
> ...




the problem pot had the 4mm sandwiched base 

and as for customer service, i just rocked up to the warehouse with the pot and discussed the story face to face,

they were very fair

they list a phone number and address on their listings if you get any grief 

mine might have been an isolated problem, but then again it might not be, jyo had some rust as well

best to see if anyone has been using for a while to see if my problem is isolated

as for $350 robinox, best to negotiate face to face with someone who sells them, i bought 3 so that helped 

check your pot where i have marked, these little divets on mine were rusted/starting to rust

this is where it was leaking from


----------



## roller997 (6/2/11)

Mine didn't have any spots of rust when I got it, however it is not to say that they didn't clean them up as part of a QA to ensure less returns of their pots.
I filled it with water all the way to the top and there are no beads or signs of it leaking which is a great relief. 
Did your leak at all with cold water or did you have to stretch the metal a bit first with a burner before it leaked?

What a PITA - I might see if I can get a refund instead of getting another pot sent to me.
Rocking up is something I would do if they were in the same state. 

While I had a pot in the past which leaked from the handles, I wouldn't have thought that they could be so incompetent that they couldn't weld the base to the sides but it looks like I need to lower my expectations.

I was originally going to get two pots fabricated down here and it was about $500 per pot for 140-160 liters with 2mm thick bases and 1.6mm thick sides. Since I want to use electric, that would have been a better option as it included the holes for my heating elements as well as the fittings for my valves and sight glass.


----------



## kevin_smevin (6/2/11)

donburke said:


> i bought a 98 litre one , with the intention of buying 3 for my new brew build
> 
> i noticed a ring of rust all around the inside about 20mm from the base
> 
> ...




Where did you get your robinox pots?


----------



## donburke (6/2/11)

Roller997 said:


> Did your leak at all with cold water or did you have to stretch the metal a bit first with a burner before it leaked?



i only noticed the leak after sitting on the burner for half an hour, i dont know it leaked with cold water

by the way, after an hour on full bore the rambo couldnt quite boil 80 litres, i gave up after an hour



Roller997 said:


> What a PITA - I might see if I can get a refund instead of getting another pot sent to me.
> While I had a pot in the past which leaked from the handles, I wouldn't have thought that they could be so incompetent that they couldn't weld the base to the sides but it looks like I need to lower my expectations.
> 
> I was originally going to get two pots fabricated down here and it was about $500 per pot for 140-160 liters with 2mm thick bases and 1.6mm thick sides. Since I want to use electric, that would have been a better option as it included the holes for my heating elements as well as the fittings for my valves and sight glass.



might not be necessary, test it before drilling etc, see if anyone has put some mileage on these and see how they stood up



Roller997 said:


> I was originally going to get two pots fabricated down here and it was about $500 per pot for 140-160 liters with 2mm thick bases and 1.6mm thick sides. Since I want to use electric, that would have been a better option as it included the holes for my heating elements as well as the fittings for my valves and sight glass.



sounds like a decent price considering the size & fittings


----------



## donburke (6/2/11)

yum yum yum said:


> Where did you get your robinox pots?



pm sent


----------



## RyanS (6/2/11)

Hi all, I'm new here. happened to stumble across this thread searching for information on that handyimports ebay seller. After reading the thread I thought I'd shop around for a Roband 50 L pot and found a place that sells them for $150 ?!

http://www.abes.net.au/Catalogues/Roband-Products.html

anyone dealt with this supplier? I thought maybe the Roband 'Forje' pots might be a different product to Robinox considering the drastic price difference.

Cheers.


----------



## DanRayner (7/2/11)

I bought two 70L Robinox Forje by Roband pots for around $300 each and asked a mate to weld fittings on them, he did a superb job and they are robust, awesome and well worth the cash. One is a mash tun and one is a kettle. Beautiful, quality stuff.

Later on I decided I needed a HLT and someone pointed out the Handyimports and as they were a fair bit cheaper I decided to give it a punt. Asked my mate to weld some more bits on it but this time the welded points rusted quite a bit. Plus there are areas that weren't welded around the inside that are rusting and the pot itself is thinner and just feels a fair bit cheaper.

Bottom line, I would have prefered to fork out the little extra and got a Robinox/Roband/Forje.


----------



## DanRayner (7/2/11)

RyanS said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. happened to stumble across this thread searching for information on that handyimports ebay seller. After reading the thread I thought I'd shop around for a Roband 50 L pot and found a place that sells them for $150 ?!
> 
> http://www.abes.net.au/Catalogues/Roband-Products.html
> 
> ...



That looks awesome! The pots I bought were 70L but they were pretty much double that price...

Actually - I'd be curious that they were actually that price - check this out:

Forje SS pots


----------



## RyanS (7/2/11)

I've not heard back from bakery equip yet, however I found out an interesting nugget of information.

Handyimports ad states that the pots are induction ready, yet induction requires magnetic metals. Their pots are actually 18/10, or AISI 304 stainless (10% nickel makes it non-magnetic somehow) on both sides of the sandwich alu base... it is not magnetic and won't work on induction cookers.

Robinox pots are 430 stainless on the outside layer, no nickel in 430 so it's magnetic, plus the actual body of the pot appears to be a single spun disc, like this:
 
no idea why the ebay seller ones were welded together..


----------



## RyanS (9/2/11)

Hehe you have to laugh, all my enquiry did was alert them to fix up their prices on the website, which is now gone from the cheapest supplier to the most _expensive_.


----------



## DanRayner (9/2/11)

RyanS said:


> Hehe you have to laugh, all my enquiry did was alert them to fix up their prices on the website, which is now gone from the cheapest supplier to the most _expensive_.



Wow! Gone from $150 to $385 for a 50L pot!

You local hospitality supplier (assuming you have one) will be able to get them in for you for a fair bit less.


----------



## roller997 (9/2/11)

Check out these guys - It might even be cheaper if you visit them and offer to buy 3 at a time.
You could almost get a 98l Robinox for the price the other mob wants.

http://www.allquip.com.au/home/index.cfm?f...amp;startrow=11

If anyone knows of an online mob that does a better price, I would be keen to find out as I might be in the market for two of them.


----------



## QldKev (9/2/11)

Roller997 said:


> Check out these guys - It might even be cheaper if you visit them and offer to buy 3 at a time.
> You could almost get a 98l Robinox for the price the other mob wants.
> 
> http://www.allquip.com.au/home/index.cfm?f...amp;startrow=11
> ...



check out haryy1609 on ebay; note his shop name B) 
I got a Alu pot from him which worked out almost 3/4 of the Allquip price

QldKev


----------



## syd_03 (9/2/11)

QldKev said:


> check out haryy1609 on ebay; note his shop name B)
> I got a Alu pot from him which worked out almost 3/4 of the Allquip price
> 
> QldKev


Couldn't find him on there. Did he have stainless ptos or only aluminium?


----------



## QldKev (10/2/11)

syd_03 said:


> Couldn't find him on there. Did he have stainless ptos or only aluminium?



http://stores.ebay.com.au/ALLQUIP-CATERING-EQUIPMENT 


At the moment looks like he only has listings for Alu, but maybe if you contact him he could list a S/S


----------



## syd_03 (10/2/11)

QldKev said:


> http://stores.ebay.com.au/ALLQUIP-CATERING-EQUIPMENT
> 
> 
> At the moment looks like he only has listings for Alu, but maybe if you contact him he could list a S/S


Cheers mate, was missing a an 'r' in the name you put up. I was lookin for Haryy and Harry not Harryy haha.

Looks like his prices on 50 L are not far of the allquip themselves now.

Cheers Jason.


----------



## under (24/8/11)

Rebirthing an old topic. 

Looking at getting one of these in the next few weeks. How is everyones holding up a year on?


----------



## nifty (24/8/11)

Mine is still going strong, no rust, no leaks. I've done plenty of brews in it and I'm very happy with it.

cheers

nifty


----------



## dicko (24/8/11)

under said:


> Rebirthing an old topic.
> 
> Looking at getting one of these in the next few weeks. How is everyones holding up a year on?



I have built a full s/steel brewery from Handi imports, 5 vessels in total of various sizes, and have not had a problem with any of the pots.
None of the above problems have emerged with my purchases at all.

One pot had one extremely small "ding" close to the base but hardly noticeable.

I have drilled mine and fitted taps and electric elements both through the base and the sides. I also heat the 98 litre kettle with a Nasa on full "noise" without a problem.

When you build a full brewery it is a big saving over Robinox and lets face it, aluminium doesn't even compare - the reason for my purchase was to replace the aluminium pots that are so difficult to clean. Do you see any commercial brewery using aluminium vessels?

I have passed their info on to a mate who has built a crab cooker from a pot he bought and no problems even boiling salt/sea water.

Their delivery and communication is excellent and I would use them again.
I think it is like anything from China you may get a dodgy product at times but the suppliers that survive are interested in improving quality for future sales. (no affiliation etc)

Within the HB equipment these days there are increasing numbers of items that come from China.

Grain Mills - less than half the price of mills that we bought back in the early 2000' s

Temp Controllers - 1/8th the price from the same era and they will switch from heating to cooling within the one controller. Fcuking amazing for $17.00

And without knowing probably most of the plastic bits and pieces are made in china as well.

The only thing at the moment that comes from China and is CRAP is their hops and that is still only the thoughts of some. :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## under (24/8/11)

Awesome. Just had a look on ebay. There is a 30% off sale. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/98L-CHEF-QUALIT...=item2eb4b4532f

$199. Fark.


----------



## roller997 (24/8/11)

I figured I would pay extra for a stainless steel pot which was manufactured properly and won't rust in the future. 
Since mine rusted, I sent them back, so I can't comment on how they are holding up.

I would suggest that my "better" pot would have had significant issues standing up to wort boiling and using harsh cleaners, however it might have been fine for being my HLT with just heating up water.

I had a chat to the guy over the phone and he admitted that the batch he imported was sub standard and as it turns out, after I sent mine back, he didn't re-advertise the large pots for some time so he "might" have been genuine with that comment and he may have taken some time to straighten it out with the manufacturer.

I think both Beerbelly and Allquip are an option to purchase a good quality pot and from the feedback in this thread I would be very hesitant to take my chances.

Tony (chap I spoke to who apparently was the business owner) ended up becoming quite dishonest with Ebay on quoting the reason for reversing the sale, so I wish you best of luck dealing with him.


----------



## dicko (24/8/11)

under said:


> Awesome. Just had a look on ebay. There is a 30% off sale.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/98L-CHEF-QUALIT...=item2eb4b4532f
> 
> $199. Fark.



Thats a cheap price under. Why dont you contact the seller and ask him why it is so cheap.
He may be trying to move old and "dodgy" stock.
Mention this forum and post so he knows people are looking at what he does :unsure: 

Cheers


----------



## jyo (24/8/11)

My 70 litre has rust all over the lid and outsides of the pot. Lots of general discolouration inside and outside that I do not expect from 'high quality' stainless steel. Some of it scrubs off, but comes back very quickly. The inside has a long black stain that is actually ingrained in the steel- I can't remove it. There are tiny rust spots at the bottom of the pot on the inside and out. 
Nonetheless, it has seen many double batches and I'm sure it will last for years to come. 

I tried to return mine about 3 weeks after receiving and Tony from HandyImports was happy to replace/refund, yet I had to pay for shipping back over East which was going to cost me about $65 75 IIRC, so I cut my losses and kept it. 

Next time I will buy a Keg King or Robinox...
Cheers, John.


----------



## Brad Churchill (24/8/11)

I have done 20+ brews in my two pots with no problems.

It does seem a bit hit and miss though with these stock pots and maybe he is trying to move some of the dodgy stock. Then again maybe the 98L is not a popular size and he just isn't selling them.

I would do as dicko suggested and get in touch with him and let him know about this thread and see what he says. If he would agree to pay for return postage if it starts to rust then maybe...

Cheers 
Brad


----------



## Brad Churchill (24/8/11)

Was just thinking...

Perhaps some people are having problems with rust because they are cleaning them too thoroughly and thereby removing the protective oxidized layer. I don't use anything other than boiling water and dishwashing liquid which does a pretty good job. Because these pots will be made from cheaper stainless than your expensive Robinox they will be more susceptible to rust and any harsh cleaning you do will make them more so.

Just a thought

Cheers


----------



## Synthetase (24/8/11)

Brad C said:


> Was just thinking...
> 
> Perhaps some people are having problems with rust because they are cleaning them too thoroughly and thereby removing the protective oxidized layer. I don't use anything other than boiling water and dishwashing liquid which does a pretty good job. Because these pots will be made from cheaper stainless than your expensive Robinox they will be more susceptible to rust and any harsh cleaning you do will make them more so.
> 
> ...



Seems to me that if this is so, then the stainless is a poor quality alloy. The fact is that this shouldn't be happening on food-grade stainless equipment.


----------



## dicko (27/8/11)

RyanS said:


> I've not heard back from bakery equip yet, however I found out an interesting nugget of information.
> 
> Handyimports ad states that the pots are induction ready, yet induction requires magnetic metals. Their pots are actually 18/10, or AISI 304 stainless (10% nickel makes it non-magnetic somehow) on both sides of the sandwich alu base... it is not magnetic and won't work on induction cookers.



Mmmm! 

Just checked mine (handi imports) and they are magnetic on the base but not magnetic on the sides. A magnet sticks like poo to a babies nappy on the base of all my pots.
Must make them ok for induction cooking not that most brewers have induction elements under there pots.

Your statement above sounds like it came from another supplier just trying to downgrade their competitors' goods. - This happens all the time in todays' retail world.

You should google induction cookware 

http://theinductionsite.com/induction-cookware.shtml



I priced a 50 litre s/steel mash tun with Beerbelly and it was 660.00 bucks. I built mine for less than 300.00 for about the same thing.
Yes argue about the labour cost but the main expense is with the robinox pot. A 98 litre kettle and mash tun was around the 400.00 dollar mark each, and that was with one outlet for a tap.

If you can build a brewery to your liking and save some money then that is a bonus, you only need to go back seven or eight years and NONE of this gear was available.

There are many suppliers around now so check the value service and quality and go from there.

Again I say - no affiliation etc etc.

Cheers


----------



## RickyC (29/8/11)

under said:


> Rebirthing an old topic.
> 
> Looking at getting one of these in the next few weeks. How is everyones holding up a year on?



Got mine in March.

Welded sockets on for ball valve and bimetal therm.

No problems and am extremely happy thus far.

Only real thing I've noticed is the surface finish of the interior of the pot is not as polished as it probably should be for food grade, but for boiling wort it's a non issue.


----------



## technoicon (29/8/11)

I got a 80L alu pot from allquip for about 130 6 months ago. love it. cost about $70 for tap and element, so about $200 and i had a good BIAB setup.


----------



## Fat Bastard (30/8/11)

I just got my 36 litre pot for my electric kettle project and discovered some of the rust marks others have been complaining of.

They appeared after filling it with some water and giving it a boil to see if it leaked. What I _think_ it's from is tiny iron fragments embedded into the metal during the polishing because they run parallel to the scratch marks from the factory polish. Using steel wool or a scour pad to clean stainless is a no-no.

There also appears to be a spot that looks like it has been welded up and ground down again before polishing, some of the metal looks slightly heat affected but there is no sign of rust or leaking in that area.

So, while I'm not thrilled with it, it seems reasonable for the price. We'll see how it goes once I start punching holes in it!


----------



## under (15/11/11)

Ok. So im still looking at buying a new pot. Theres mixed results in relation to the quality of the pots, some are still fine others have rusted etc. I decided today to email them about the pots and linked this forum to the email. This was the reply.

"Dear Shane, Thanks for your e-mail. They are a new batch but would remain under same circumstances. They are good for cooking but not so good for brewing."

Im still unsure if I should fork out the extra or risk it. $200 difference is a fair whack.


----------



## jyo (15/11/11)

under said:


> Ok. So im still looking at buying a new pot. Theres mixed results in relation to the quality of the pots, some are still fine others have rusted etc. I decided today to email them about the pots and linked this forum to the email. This was the reply.
> 
> "Dear Shane, Thanks for your e-mail. They are a new batch but would remain under same circumstances. They are good for cooking but not so good for brewing."
> 
> Im still unsure if I should fork out the extra or risk it. $200 difference is a fair whack.




MMM. I emailed the retailer before purchase and explained what I was going to use it for and was told that they are high quality and that many have been sold for brewing...Why would a high quality SS pot be good for cooking, but not for brewing? Strange, hey?


----------



## roller997 (15/11/11)

under said:


> Ok. So im still looking at buying a new pot. Theres mixed results in relation to the quality of the pots, some are still fine others have rusted etc. I decided today to email them about the pots and linked this forum to the email. This was the reply.
> 
> "Dear Shane, Thanks for your e-mail. They are a new batch but would remain under same circumstances. They are good for cooking but not so good for brewing."
> 
> Im still unsure if I should fork out the extra or risk it. $200 difference is a fair whack.



It might be worhthwhile to add that I only had plain water in my second pot and the next day it developed spots of rust even though I emptied out the water after my "leak test". Also I noticed someone suspecting harsh chemicals causing the spots of rust - There were NO chemicals involved as I didn't clean it before I filled it with water, with the exception of spraying it out with a hose and wiping it with a clean cloth.

I would suggest that only heating water in a pot should have a lot less chance of corroding the pot than cooking which he seems to have endorsed.

I would advise on paying with Paypal as you have a greater chance of getting your full money including postage back again. 

While I was willing to cut my losses and pay for 50% of the postage, I ended up recovering the whole lot as he lied to Ebay on why I was returning the goods. His description was that I had changed my mind but failed to highlight that incorrect item was sent for one pot and the other was rusting. I gave him a chance to correct the statement and when he didn't comply, I successfully requested Paypal to refund me the outstanding postage amount from his account.

Best of luck



Roller


----------



## TonyC (15/11/11)

under,
I have read the various threads, and asked the same question, and got a similar answer. In the end i took the plunge and purchased the 98 lt pot, for $199.00 plus delivery. I am i disappointed, no not at all, i am yet to drill and fit a tap, but i am sure if i passivate the drilled area after drilling all will be good. I look at my not so perfect 50lt keggle, and can see a vast improvement. If you are looking for a perfect pot, go for it, but the extra 300. clams , in my opinion is not worth it.

Regards Tony


----------



## jyo (26/11/11)

After a couple of questions from forum members about how these pots hold up, I though I would update how mine is fairing after nearly 12 months. It has seen 8 brews in that time.
I brewed a double batch last night and gave it the usual clean down with just warm water and a light scrub with a soft green scrubbie. I know many others are happy with their purchases. I am not. Most of these stains showed up either after its initial clean or shortly after the first batch. To put things into context, I have a cheap 36 litre pot (cost 45 bucks IIRC) I use for single batches and it is sparkling compared to this.

The lid- (these rust stains will not come off)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The outside black ingrained stain- 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Stains around the handles and rivets-




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The ingrained black stain inside the pot- This will not come out of the metal and you can actually feel the bump- there are two of these lines inside.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## WitWonder (29/11/11)

I think the summation is "You get what you pay for". If you are anal (as the above poster obviously is - no offense jyo) - then buy the best and suck up the cost by sitting back and admiring the sparkle from your ss pot. If, like me, you have other things to buy with the difference in cost between ebay and the best pot, then be prepared for some imperfections.

I have a 98L Robinox I use as my boiler and I have a 71L pot from these guys that I use as a mashtun and, although it does have some imperfections, does it effect the final product? In my opinion, no.


----------



## jyo (29/11/11)

WitWonder said:


> I think the summation is "You get what you pay for". If you are anal (as the above poster obviously is - no offense jyo) - then buy the best and suck up the cost by sitting back and admiring the sparkle from your ss pot. If, like me, you have other things to buy with the difference in cost between ebay and the best pot, then be prepared for some imperfections.



I agree 100 percent, mate and no offense taken- I am a bit anal h34r: 
I would just hate for someone else who thought they were buying a top notch product to be a bit disappointed as I was. 

Cheers.


----------



## Cocko (29/11/11)

jyo said:


> I agree 100 percent, mate and no offense taken- I do take a lot of pork sword, anal h34r:
> I would just hate for someone else who thought they were buying a top notch product to be a bit disappointed as I was.
> 
> Cheers.



I am shopping for a new 98L stainless ATM and have been excited by how cheap these are but have, since your pics, re-glued up the piggy bank and will wait and save to go Robinox....

So you have saved me from the disappointment mate! Cheers for the pic effort, appreciate it!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (29/11/11)

Cocko said:


> I am shopping for a new 98L stainless ATM and have been excited by how cheap these are but have, since your pics, re-glued up the piggy bank and will wait and save to go Robinox....
> 
> So you have saved me from the disappointment mate! Cheers for the pic effort, appreciate it!
> 
> :icon_cheers:




No worries, champ. I _know_ you are anal...


----------



## alcoadam (29/11/11)

Cocko said:


> I am shopping for a new 98L stainless ATM and have been excited by how cheap these are but have, since your pics, re-glued up the piggy bank and will wait and save to go Robinox....
> 
> So you have saved me from the disappointment mate! Cheers for the pic effort, appreciate it!
> 
> :icon_cheers:




Just for your info....I bought a pot off this guy a few months back and although it's been used and poorly stored, there's no sign of rust.

At the time I couldn't even get a thin aluminium pot for his prices, so I'm still happy with the purchase.

If your convinced your going to get continuous use out of a pot for the next 10 years or so, buy a good one. If your just dipping the toes in or occasional use, these ones are fine. 

If all else fails you'd get a few crabs into one of these suckers!


----------

